# Show off your Enclosures



## Teguzilla (Sep 2, 2012)

I've seen lots of beautiful enclosures here so I thought it would be pretty nice to see them all in one thread. Plus, I need ideas for my soon-to-be-here baby gu's adult enclosure


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## apocalypse910 (Sep 2, 2012)

Here is my first enclosure. A bit overbuilt as I have very limited space and the cage is doubling as an extension of my electronics workbench. 

Sorry for the bad pictures. The cage takes up nearly half my room so it is a bit hard to get a good angle on it. 










Kindof blurry - but a better view of the plants - they are mostly air plants so I figured they would fare slightly better than most against a tegu. The spanish moss and more air plants are hanging from the misting system on the ceiling. He seems to prefer drinking from plant leaves to his water dish so I keep a mister pointed at the bromeliad. 




View from the other direction - he spends most of his time digging tunnels in and around the cinder blocks.


----------



## Teguzilla (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice enclosures!!


----------



## tommyboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Here are a few
[attachment=5025]
[attachment=5026]
[attachment=5027]


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 3, 2012)

No pictures of the inside yet, because there's nothing really to show. Will be filling it up with dirt and decor tomorrow. But here's the outside. My gu's name is Ink(kind of obvious). Tha Alumni is a music group you could say. Probably not everyone's taste but it suits me hahah. Had a close friend do the graffiti. Cage is split in half, with handles on both sides of each half.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 4, 2012)

Not exactly a tegu enclosure, but instead an enclosure for my cayman hybrid rock iguana, Buzz. Below are pics of Buzz and his enclosure. I'll attach more later on. The dimensions of the enclosure are 14ft long by 8ft tall by 8ft wide.

[attachment=5033]

[attachment=5034]

And a headshot, he weighs close to 16lbs now.

[attachment=5035]


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 4, 2012)

This is my hatchling Extreme Tegu, OníKhan's (better known as Oní) 36x27x27" home made enclosure.
[attachment=5039]

Working on his adult cage at the moment, it's gotten further than this but no new pictures.
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/s720x720/205368_10150986221541843_1199135061_n.jpg


----------



## Rodney (Sep 9, 2012)

[attachment=5103]
[attachment=5104]
[attachment=5105]

4x2x2 for my two young columbians. The enclosure will be twice the size once they get close to two feet in length.


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 18, 2012)

I just ordered my Tegu from TeguTerra today because I do not know if I will get mine from Varnyard so for now the cage is empty lol. It is 6x3x2.5 with the top 6" being removable so that it can fit through doorways. The hide is made out of extra wood i had left from building the cage. The cage was a lot easier to build than I thought it woud be . Mainly thanks to all the tips from on here!!!! 
p.s. ignore the cat it was being stubborn and she didnt want to get out of the pic lol


----------

